# Things To Do in Atlanta When You're Dead....



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

....or Dp'ed. 
As some of you know I'm flying out to Atlanta on Wednesday, where I will begin my Latin American adventure. I'm only gonna' be in Atlanta for one night, just for the connecting flight. I arrive at 17:40, and depart the next day at 12. I was wandeing whether any of the Americans could recomend something for me to do in Atlanta for one night, given that I'm travelling on a budget.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Axel,

I've got a house full of company, but I have put in a call to an Atlanta friend. In his younger years he traveled all over in kind of the same manner as you are. He'll still pack light, ship his bike and ride all over Ireland or wherever. Or he'll do a full backpack and hike all over hell and half of Georgia ( this is an American/Southern saying...like if someone is giving you long directions or if you have gone all over the place...you rant and say..."I've been all over hell and half of Georgia, don't give me any sh$t!" By the time you finish this two month trip you'll be feeling like you've been all over hell and half of Georgia. You may be saying this by about 3 am in Atlanta, wherever you are.  )

Anyway, I left a voice mail for him. I hope he can come up with some ideas for you. I hope he catches his voice mail by the time you leave. :?

Giving it my best.
terri


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Atlanta Underground should keep you occupied and you can find one or two places that won't cost an arm and a leg. (I'm presuming it's still there.)


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Bizarre. I was just thinking of that "Things to do in Denver..." movie this morning in the car. Weird how things like that happen.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I heard The Underground had gotten pretty seedy, Sojourner. Have you been down there within the past few years?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

No, actually it's been an age and a day since I was there. It was already a bit seedy, but then a bit seedy seemed to be within the desired budget and when I was a young'un, it was fun.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

This is true, but now I hear it can be downright dangerous. They just can't get it back to the 70's edgy, fun, bar type thing. I suggested Little Five Points which is eclectic as far as music, restaurants and stores and has a bit of the fear factor included. It has built up over the years from the little hippie area it used to be.

I just hate he couldn't have hit town during some better hours. Oh well...

If you check in one more time...Traveling Mercies to you, Axel.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

> I just hate he couldn't have hit town during some better hours. Oh well...


Well that's very touching, but I'm sure that I will be fine. I am desperate to see the Atlanta undergorund though. I willtry and check out Little Five Points. Hopefully bars will serve me (I am only 20).

A final farewell for eight weeks.

Perhaps I will come back a different person, for the better.

Thanks all, expecially Terri.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, Atlanta Underground is shady. Is Little Five Points in Buckhead where the Roxy Theater is?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Gimpy,

No, I don't think this is in the Buckhead area at all. Whenever I have been there I am always driven around by a local so I reall don't know where the hell I am!! :lol: Buckhead is a more "uptown" area. If you have not been to Little Five Points, I think you would get a kick out of...especially the music part.

Here's a little something I lifted off a website.

Little Five Points (also L5P or LFP) is an area of Atlanta, Georgia, 2.5 miles (4 km) east of downtown. It was established in the 1920s as the commercial district for the Inman Park neighborhood, which lies to the west, and is home to many retail stores, restaurants, bars, theater companies, and music venues. Within metropolitan Atlanta, Little Five Points is often thought of as a center of liberalism and cultural diversity.

Broadly speaking, Little Five Points includes all of the surrounding neighborhoods: Inman Park, Kirkwood, Candler Park, Moreland, and Lake Claire.

The name refers to the intersection at the center of the region. Two points are provided by Moreland Avenue, which runs north-south (and forms the county line between Fulton County and DeKalb County), and two points are provided by Euclid Avenue, which runs northeast-southwest. The fifth point was originally Seminole Avenue, which met the intersection from the northwest; but with the conversion of the Seminole point to a plaza, the fifth point is now felt to be McLendon Avenue, which crosses Moreland just south of the original intersection. (There is no longer a five-point intersection.) Little distinguishes Little Five Points from Five Points, the center of downtown Atlanta.

Hey, I hope you're doing well and keeping K'ville under control.

Take care,
terri


----------

